# Brinkman smoker parts



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I have looked everywhere for a replacement water/drip pan for my smoker. Does anyone know who carries these in stock. Thanks , i want to smoke a turkey and some salmon fillets.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

probably gonna be a online item...


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

google is your friend 

http://www.brinkmann.net/my_grill.aspx


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Basspro carries that stuff...


----------

